# Addon zum sammen vor Erz oder Kräuter



## salew (7. September 2007)

hallo 

kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen und zwar gibt ein addon zum sammeln von erzen oder kräutern das man sich auf der karte markieren kann wo es liegt . mir ist aufgefallen das sich die meisten erze auf der selben stelle befinden also sie tauchen da immer wieder auf da ich mir nicht alle stellen merken kann frage ich euch ob da ein addon oder was anderes gibt wo man sich das auf der karte  im spiel anzeigen lassen kann .

wenn es so was gibt wo finde ich so was 


danke

 gruß salew


----------



## Toyuki (7. September 2007)

das addon heißt gatherer und soweit ich weiß findest du das auf der buffed seite (hier: http://wow.buffed.de/guides/757)


----------



## salew (7. September 2007)

super danke werde es gleich mal ausprobieren


----------

